

Adobe Makes Flash Searchable - mattjung
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/adobe_makes_flash_searchable.php

======
goodkarma
I'm sure many folks will be happy to hear this news..

Up until now, Flash sites could not been crawled/indexed by search engines
because there was no way for the search engines to extract the keyword content
from the site. For this reason, many SEOs have recommended their clients
either totally abandon flash, or making a non-flash site that could be crawled
by search engines.

